# Rod building classes?



## Bikini Bottom

I know I think I have looked for this topic but wondering if maybe there was something new out there maybe someone knows about?
We would love to find a class teaching how to build custom rods, I found the Mud Hole Tackle site and that they offer some pretty cool classes but of course they are all far away, like Orlando and Tampa. I called a local well known rod builder and they didn't offer classes. I think it would be a great addition to a local tackle store/rod builder. I don't care charge us some money for the class and we will buy all our supplies from you too. Does anyone know of anyone that does this locally? It looks like a fun hobby and I personally would like to make myself some crazy girly pretty pink and purple glittery rods and afterall the fish will like them too.


----------



## billfishhead

i thought about it but didnt think that many people would follow through once i showed them the basics


----------



## SmokenJoe

If you plan to build several rods then it may be worth it especially if you think of it as a hobby. If you think it will save you money over buying a custom rod it will not.

I know you can buy a rod kit from mud hole and it comes with a dvd to guide you plus they have free videos as well. 

You can buy Dale clemens books Advanced custom rod building, & if you want to learn cross wraps his Custom Rod Art Or Decorative Wraps by Billy Vivona. Lots of free videos on U tube as well. 

I live in mobile but do not mind showing people what I know.

If you determined to learn you can do it with the above and help from people here & other sites to answer your specific questions. I think anyone can build a simple trout or redfish rod but that can be screwed up as well.LOL It takes Knowldge, experience, dedication & most of all time to build well designed & crafted custom rods. If you do decide to do it you will never look at fishing rods the same way & you will take much better care of them.  Have fun!

Take me to the floaters for some tuna and I will walk you threw it.  My boat is too small to go that far.

http://rodbuilding.org/list.php?2

http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/

Joe


----------



## below me

a class sounds like fun!


----------



## Bikini Bottom

Thanks for your help, I know I saw alot of the books and dvds out there, we will probably try that since options are limitied. I just figured live in person instruction is where we tend to do best as far as learning. Also we keep debating because it seems there would be alot of supplies to buy to make them and if we invest that money we'd better make them or all the stuff will sit around this house like the rest of this stuff we haven't touched in a while! It really doesn't seem like you save any money by doing it but it is really about the pleasure of making it for yourself.




SmokenJoe said:


> If you plan to build several rods then it may be worth it especially if you think of it as a hobby. If you think it will save you money over buying a custom rod it will not.
> 
> I know you can buy a rod kit from mud hole and it comes with a dvd to guide you plus they have free videos as well.
> 
> You can buy Dale clemens books Advanced custom rod building, & if you want to learn cross wraps his Custom Rod Art Or Decorative Wraps by Billy Vivona. Lots of free videos on U tube as well.
> 
> I live in mobile but do not mind showing people what I know.
> 
> If you determined to learn you can do it with the above and help from people here & other sites to answer your specific questions. I think anyone can build a simple trout or redfish rod but that can be screwed up as well.LOL It takes Knowldge, experience, dedication & most of all time to build well designed & crafted custom rods. If you do decide to do it you will never look at fishing rods the same way & you will take much better care of them.  Have fun!
> 
> Take me to the floaters for some tuna and I will walk you threw it.  My boat is too small to go that far.
> 
> http://rodbuilding.org/list.php?2
> 
> http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/
> 
> Joe


----------



## Charlie2

*Rod Building Courses*

Some moons ago, I offered to teach people, especially kids, the fine art of rod building.

Same with teaching netmaking, including how to hand weave cast nets.

No interest, so both ideas were dropped.

Same with rebuilding/refurbing donated rods/reels for kids. Too much competition between video games and other items of more important interests. That idea went south with the program. C2


----------



## billfishhead

feel free to ask questions and if i can help i will

i dont mind sharing info as im older and not gonna get rich building rods


----------



## thegeek

I've been to Mudholes classes in Jax. Very informative! In the two day class, the staff helped/explained how to build a basic rod.

Thegeek
www.fishingjax.com


----------



## billfishhead

come on now,,,,,,,,just how hard can it be........ill keep people away

ill start classes if youll come to fort walton from major mistakes if they still are interested 

if i get a few people ill start classes in fort walton


----------



## shadowwalker

I taught rod building in Fort Walton for over twenty five years, scout troop, fishing clubs, and just folks walking in off the street. There's a lot of rod builders here and certainly many that want to learn shouldn't be too hard to find folks that will teach or want to learn.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

i am very interested in a class for building heavy 100+ # rods for sharking as well as referb of older antique rods found in garage sales.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I'd be interested too. I live in Montgomery, AL, but I would drive down for an all day class or something like...

I'm interested in:
1-- 80lb class Shark rod
2 or 3 Snapper dropping rods
3 or 4 heavy catfish spinning rods
3 or 4 short (6ft) inshore spinning rods.
+ whatever my friends want.

I dont plan to sell any, but I would like to replace all of my rods with hand built ones...


----------



## Hot Dog

*rod building classes*

Mud Hole had a class here in P'cola last year. I wanted to go but I was sick. If several people would contact Mud Hole maybe they will come back here. Call or email Mud Hole and ask them for a class.


----------



## billfishhead

i saw the mud hole cat and the cover got me sick


----------



## NoMoSurf

billfishhead said:


> i saw the mud hole cat and the cover got me sick


That fancy wrap job? It is sick isn't it!

I'd like to have that rod just to show everybody. If I fished it and it broke... I'd puke!


----------



## billfishhead

uh ,,,,my age and the lingo are far spart

i didnt mean sick to be cooll,,,,,,,,,,,,the crap i see on some catalogues makes me puke


----------



## Charlie2

*Bling on Rods*

I see some real good weave jobs in many places from time to time .

I also saw where the builder? tried to hide faulty workmanship with 'bling'.

Look beyond the 'bling'. 

Any interest in rodbuilding classes ? JMHO C2


----------



## captgwalts

Do you live in Pensacola? All the above post have offered good advice. I live in Pensacola and would be glad to show you what little I know.


----------

